# Eclipse Pro 11 Problem or Not??



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I just purchased a new "Eclipse Pro 11" and overall I am very pleased with the pistol. It's the most accurate 1911 I have shot to date, and I have 6 others Colts, Springfield's, and Kimber's. No feeding or ejection problems. The thing that is bothering me is I am having two or three failure to fully return to battery's every now and then. It almost goes into full battery, but sometimes I have to "tap" the slide to fully close it. By that I mean maybe two or three out of 50 rounds. However I have only fired 100 rounds through it thus far, and I am just wondering if it just needs to be broke in a little more before I really start to worry? My other Kimber's were good to go right out of the box. What do you guys think?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Probably a break in, if things don't even out closer to the "magic number" you might want to try the Wolff Gun Springs recoil spring for Kimber Pros.


----------

